# Airex motor home, 1990 model no829-1



## Jerry G (Jul 28, 2001)

Dores anyone out there have any information good or bad about this motor coach? Would like info primarily about loading and wheel size. This,as I have discovered with class B coaches, can be a problem. Thanks for any info you wish yo share. Jerry

J. W. Groah, Jr.


----------



## Garym (Sep 30, 2003)

Airex motor home, 1990 model no829-1

Hi Jerry  
We bought our used '90 class A  Airex in July this year and think it's great.  The vehicle GVWR Per ID plate states: front 4200 rear 7800.  I have an original brochure that came with the maintenance records and it shows the GVWR to be 12.3M  Which I think means 12,300 lbs.  It is on a E350 Ford chassis. Tires are LT215/85R16D.   On our first outing I stopped at the scales and weighed and the total weight was 11,780.  Loaded with myself , wife, 3/4 tank of fresh water (about 50 Gals) almost full tank of gas (55 gals) maybe 10 gal each in black and grey water holding tanks, and a bunch of tools, chairs, food, leveling blocks, and all the stuff needed to go on the road.  If you have any specific questions I'd be glad to try and answer.  Also I'd like to hear from any other Airex owners just to see what the think about their vehicles.  Gary


----------

